# Spool Bearing Pin Removal Pliers



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey All,

A while back I started a thread about replacing the spool bearing on a CU200. There were several replies on how to remove the pin that holds that bearing on the shaft, and I managed to remove mine. But today I stumbled on this slick tool.

http://www.smoothdrag.com/Spool_Bearing_Pin_Removal_Pliers.html

Thought I'd share this with all of you that helped me with this issue.

Jeff


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I think that Mike is the one that designed that one. Here is another one,
http://www.tackletour.net/TTForums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=30542
but I like the one from smooth drag better.


----------

